# Sharing some pics of my handmade watch straps!



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

So if it wasn't for lockdown a couple a few months back, i'd most probably never have found the time to start tinkering around with leather :naughty:

Just thought i'd share some pics of some watch straps that i've made in my time off work.

I've up-cycled vintage leather bags, belts, shoes etc that may have come to the end of their usefulness and given them a new sense of purpose.

Its a bit pic intensive but be interested in any feedback


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

What a brilliant idea and what a nice job you have made of it. In particular, your use of vintage leather items for upcycling has given some of your straps the sort of patina that I really like to find on pre-owned watches.


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Lug said:


> So if it wasn't for lockdown a couple a few months back, i'd most probably never have found the time to start tinkering around with leather :naughty:
> 
> Just thought i'd share some pics of some watch straps that i've made in my time off work.
> 
> ...


 They look 1st class to me.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Lug said:


> So if it wasn't for lockdown a couple a few months back, i'd most probably never have found the time to start tinkering around with leather :naughty:
> 
> Just thought i'd share some pics of some watch straps that i've made in my time off work.
> 
> ...


 These are awesome.. especially the painted ones :yes: the croc one is my favourite..


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

> What a brilliant idea and what a nice job you have made of it. In particular, your use of vintage leather items for upcycling has given some of your straps the sort of patina that I really like to find on pre-owned watches.


 Thanks, I'm always drawn to vintage watches with a balanced cocktail mix of patina, wear and aging, I was finding some new straps just didn't suit some of my favourite pieces. I tried to put together a strap retaining any interesting marks or age spots so its unique and not a run of the mill garden variety. Glad you like them


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice stuff @Lug, and not spoiled (in my opinion anyway) by the trend in fitting giant pre-V buckles. :thumbsup:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Wonderful, lots of those I'd wear. And you did this with no previous leather work experience?


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Nice stuff @Lug, and not spoiled (in my opinion anyway) by the trend in fitting giant pre-V buckles. :thumbsup:


 I know some watch buckles are better suited keeping your trousers up!

Most of these taper to a 16mm buckle, I personally think thats a decent enough size suiting most of my vintage watches anyway.



spinynorman said:


> Wonderful, lots of those I'd wear. And you did this with no previous leather work experience?


 Fantastic! What a booster to my confidence, cheers!

I haven't any previous form with leather, I just couldn't find the right strap to suit a particular watch and decided to have a bash!

But my Great Grandfather was a saddlemaker and supplied the armed forces with saddles during WW1. After the war ended he worked at Roehampton making leather prosthetic limbs for the wounded soldiers.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't know if this would be of any interest to @Lug but I've got a couple of new and unused deployant buckles in sizes 12mm and 14mm, same design as this one fitted to my TW Steel Goliath (but obviously a lot smaller):



It's the top two in this next photo:



Happy to send them to you free of charge, just PM me your details if you want 'em :thumbsup:

:rltrlt:


----------



## davidif (Aug 17, 2020)

lovely straps, an excellent way of up-cycling old leather goods!


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

Very impressive, that's quite a talent you have.


----------



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

Are those pinup ones on cork?


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

horologicallyChallenged said:


> Are those pinup ones on cork?


 Yes, its cork with a leather back - the pin up is actually a tattoo! Was just toying with some ideas, trying to be a bit different


----------

